# Good day on the lake



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

A very good day for us Saturday. 7 13" and bigger, biggest going allitle over 14" (public lake)


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

9Left said:


> nice!


Thanks


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work and great eats!


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mike Hatfield said:


> A very good day for us Saturday. 7 13" and bigger, biggest going allitle over 14" (public lake)


Very nice! I also had a nice Sunday at my public honey hole


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mike Hatfield said:


> A very good day for us Saturday. 7 13" and bigger, biggest going allitle over 14" (public lake)


What were you using? I got half on a small silver and chartreuse pimple and the other half on an orange tungsten teardrop jig both tipped with a wax worm


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Forage minnow ,tipped with a minnow, and a tear drop tipped with a waxie , acoulple on plastic


----------

